# what do you think



## djinsane (Mar 28, 2007)

WHAT DO U THINK ARE THE BEST culinary schhol's in california let me known please


----------



## djinsane (Mar 28, 2007)

im a little lost here people i want to go to a good school but dont know of any right now im looking at California School of Culinary Arts and i have no idea if thats a good school please help me out


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

CCA in SF, as you mentioned. PCI in Campbell looks impressive. Any of the Art Institute of California schools would be great. There is also Kitchen Academy, but I don't know a lot about that school.

California Schools http://www.cookingschools.com/cgi-bin/schools/search.cgi?x=/home/sour1/public_html/^30^list_template.html^data^dddddd^^CA^^^^^^^^&mat ch_start=1&match_stop=60

Also Top California Culinary and Cooking Schools, Institutes and Colleges


----------

